# retino da disegno



## Elektrick

Bonjour,

j'ai essayé de traduire "retini da disegno" en français, mais je ne suis pas sûre de ce que j'ai trouvé.

Vous pouvez voir ce que c'est qu'un "retino da disegno" ici: 

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1003&bih=533&q=retino%20da%20disegno&tbs=isch:1 


il s'agit de papiers qu'on peut coller, avec des textures pour remplir une partie d'un dessin.

J'espère avoir expliqué correctement ce que je chèrche.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Elektrick, 
Sarebbe meglio se potessi definire meglio ciò che cerchi, forse con una sola immagine. Intanto, ti posso proporre "grille à dessin(er)". Vedi qui.


----------



## Elektrick

Grazie Matoupaschat per la tua risposta. 
Credo che non si tratti esattamente di "grilles à dessiner" perchè non mi sembra che siano adesive.
Pare che i retini siano dei fogli che si incollano su un disegno.

Prova a guardare a questa pagina: 
http://sakuramagazine.com/drawing-manga-tutorial-lezione-9-materiali-%E2%80%93-righelli-templates-screen-tools-e-altri-accessori/ 

Qui trovi un'immagine e una descrizione in italiano di cosa sono questi retini.

Grazie tante per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tuttora non mi risulta molto più chiaro. Non sarebbero delle decalcomanie? In francese, i vari motivi grafici che si possono riportare dal loro foglio di supporto su un foglio di carta si chiamano "décalcomanie(s)" o più spesso "transfert(s)" quando sono accessori per disegno tecnico. Guarda qui, ci trovi questa definizione :
*b)* _INDUSTR. GRAPH._Synon. de _décalcomanie.__Le procédé du transfert permet de fixer, sur un support, des lettres, des chiffres, des figures, des trames ou des traits_ − _c'est-à-dire des signes_ − _à partir d'imprimés adhésifs_ (Bég. _Dessin_ 1978).​E il retino di cui parli fa pensare alla "trame" della definizione.

Spero che basterà.


----------



## Elektrick

per il momento avevo tradotto anche io con "papier à transfert" e il fatto che anche tu abbia individuato la parola "transfert" mi fa pensare che possa andare bene. In effetti sono proprio quello, dei fogli trasferibili. 
Dovrebbe essere comprensibile.

Ti ringrazio tanto del prezioso aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Feuille (de) transfert(s)" o "transfert", va bene, un tempo si diceva anche "décalque(s)". Meglio evitare "papier à transfert". 

 La prossima volta, prego, pensa a proporre la tua traduzione, perché, così alla cieca, ci vuole un bel po' d'ostinazione per indovinare esattamente di che cosa diavolo stai parlando, mentre con un suggerimento, bastavano dieci minuti e il gioco era fatto .

Ciao, ciao.


----------

